# Fake Trainers



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

I absolutley love Nike air max's (the trainers), and if i ever won the lottery i would have hundreds of pairs lol....

But being a student i cant afford them, so was wondering if anyone has brought a fake pair from ebay or somewhere similar?

And how long did they last?

Cheers

JJ


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I've got 2 pairs mate, $35 each... Last for ages nobody knows the difference...


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

yes mate im an air max man,and ive also bought a pair off ebay,there good at first but only last half as long as genuines.


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> I've got 2 pairs mate, $35 each... Last for ages nobody knows the difference...


$35 ? where from ebay?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

I bought these, didn't rate them though


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

shotgun said:


> yes mate im an air max man,and ive also bought a pair off ebay,there good at first but only last half as long as genuines.


thats the only thing im concerned about, how long they last , but for half the price as long as they dont fall apart in the first few months..


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Www.ignike.com

They have everything on there mate, it's a dodgy western union transfer of funds but the woman is legit.

I've got raybans, uggs, trainers, polo track suits... Made about £500 selling it to people around my way, no complaints


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

They got shit loads of them ,

may buy some after xmas off here :thumb:

Cheers mate!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

No worries, the wife will think I've spent £1000's on her for Xmas, merely a few quid haha

$15 postage though so buy lots in 1 go to lessen the blow


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Fair play mate, they all look decent,

Has every order turned up ?


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Over here we call nike air max Pikey Nikey's, cos they are the chosen footwear of every chav type and traveller type lmao


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ben_Dover said:


> I've got 2 pairs mate, $35 each... Last for ages nobody knows the difference...


How do you know they are fake??


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

36-26 said:


> How do you know they are fake??


About half the price of Air max's you get in the shops


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Juice Junky said:


> About half the price of Air max's you get in the shops


They could be stolen or bought straight from the manufacturer though so might not be fake?? That's what I mean. Do you really think Nike Air Max are worth £100 plus? I'd say they cost £10 or less to make


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

36-26 said:


> How do you know they are fake??


Look at the website, nobody in china raids Nike shops in the USA and resells them in china


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

there fokin pants, bought some for a holiday, by the ennd of the 2 weeks they were no good

order them from a pay weekly place, littlewoods etc if you cant stump up full price straight away


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

36-26 said:


> They could be stolen or bought straight from the manufacturer though so might not be fake?? That's what I mean. Do you really think Nike Air Max are worth £100 plus? I'd say they cost £10 or less to make


The website says wholesale prices, but I've googled fake Nike air max and looked at mine... They are fakes but very very good fakes


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Juice Junky said:


> Fair play mate, they all look decent,
> 
> Has every order turned up ?


Placed 3 orders, $50 to start as a test, then $150 & $200 all delivered withing 2 weeks


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Id rather wear hi-tecs or go bare feet than wear moody footwear


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Id rather wear hi-tecs or go bare feet than wear moody footwear


Id rather wear hi-tecs or go bare feet than wear Pikey Nikeys lol


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> Placed 3 orders, $50 to start as a test, then $150 & $200 all delivered withing 2 weeks


Awsum may do the same , a small first order just to check


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Id rather wear hi-tecs or go bare feet than wear moody footwear





36-26 said:


> Id rather wear hi-tecs or go bare feet than wear Pikey Nikeys lol


And i'd rather wear air max's than most other trainers, whats your point ?


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Juice Junky said:


> And i'd rather wear air max's than most other trainers, whats your point ?


I thought I made my point clear lol, no need to get offended mate, they are just trainers. I'm sure you wouldn't like everything I wear


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Juice Junky said:


> And i'd rather wear air max's than most other trainers, whats your point ?


But if they are fake then they are definately not air max's they are some cheap knock off sh*ts with a logo similar to nike's stop lying to yourself man. If i cant afford the real thing i go without...thats my thoughts on it anyways...you can wear bin liners on your feet im cool with it man


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

In my experience fake nike air max's are crap, they fall apart in no time, on the other hand I've found the fake "one tens" to be excellent, just as good as the real Mcoy


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'd rather wear a pair of trainers that looked good (real or no real) than a pair of ****ty cheap market jobbys


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

If I wore Lonsdale trainers i'd run really fast.

So no ****er could see me wearing them.


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd much rather wear the real thing . However I've seen several pairs of 'fakes' and they look identicle to the 'real' ones.

That's why I'm asking if they last, because with a pair of air max's you are paying for the brand , so if there fake they could be made in exactly the same way as the real ones just there not 'real nikes'


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Juice Junky said:


> I'd much rather wear the real thing . However I've seen several pairs of 'fakes' and they look identicle to the 'real' ones.
> 
> That's why I'm asking if they last, because with a pair of air max's you are paying for the brand , so if there fake they could be made in exactly the same way as the real ones just there not 'real nikes'


I know what you mean. Iv seen some really good copies of top brands. They can look identical. Almost exact same product just the brand isn't actually getting the money


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

ive bought and sold replica clothing, it does look identical, difference is it doesnt last like the real product would

air max being one of the better examples, replica will last a matter of months if ya lucky, real ones will last a good couple of year easily

do the maths, one original pair will last maybe 2 years = 100 quid, pair of fakes around 40 quid last a couple of months

no brainer


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

12 gauge said:


> In my experience fake nike air max's are crap, they fall apart in no time, on the other hand I've found the fake "one tens" to be excellent, just as good as the real Mcoy


There's an easy solution to all this... get yourself down to JD sport and buy the real McCoys, then give it a few days for the fake plastic ones to turn up from Hong Kong.. and stick them back in the JD sports box with the receipt and return them for a refund.. and you'll be £80 in profit! and feel proud to know your not wearing fake ****e on your feet and the soles wont fall off if you try and run too fast.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

They will last some time, but you can defintely tell when you put them on. Fakes obviously won't have the same comfort when worn.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I've had the fake Air max laces snapped straight away and squeeked like fcuk when I walked I binned after week looked the part but cheap ****


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

The y3s were good tho still hot them


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I pity the people who still feel they need to have a certain logo on their clothing to feel socially accepted. I grew out of that once I left school personally along with all my mates.

Do yourselves a favour and set yourself free of this brand bull**** and just find clothing that is comfortable and looks decent. You'll save a fvcking fortune too.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> But if they are fake then they are definately not air max's they are some cheap knock off sh*ts with a logo similar to nike's stop lying to yourself man. If i cant afford the real thing i go without...thats my thoughts on it anyways...you can wear bin liners on your feet im cool with it man


I bet they're made in the same factory as the original ones.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

anabolik said:


> I pity the people who still feel they need to have a certain logo on their clothing to feel socially accepted. I grew out of that once I left school personally along with all my mates.
> 
> Do yourselves a favour and set yourself free of this brand bull**** and just find clothing that is comfortable and looks decent. You'll save a fvcking fortune too.


I'm with you there mate, £10 Sports World jogging bottoms do me.


----------



## fossman (May 15, 2011)

Nidge said:


> I'm with you there mate, £10 Sports World jogging bottoms do me.


I wear £2 Decathlon t-shirts in the gym or the free Stanno brand sports clothing I get off my brothers misses.

When I was younger I remember buying Nike t-shirts for £13 and I always wondered why I never had any money.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

fossman said:


> When I was younger I remember buying Nike t-shirts for £13 and I always wondered why I never had any money.


There well worth £13! I use those to polish my car with.


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

if I liked the look of a certain shoe, I'd rather buy a cheap fake version than spend a fortune on the real thing. but I wear clothes from bootsales so lol,...


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

anabolik said:


> I pity the people who still feel they need to have a certain logo on their clothing to feel socially accepted. I grew out of that once I left school personally along with all my mates.
> 
> Do yourselves a favour and set yourself free of this brand bull**** and just find clothing that is comfortable and looks decent. You'll save a fvcking fortune too.


For me its not the brand, its the trainers, i have had hundreds of different pairs over the years, and these are the most comfortable by far


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

I bought some fake nike trainers once from hong kong, in the US they brought out some collectors edition bruce lee enter the dragon trainers ! Couldnt get the real ones anymore so i ordered a fake pair for about £25, they looked pretty good but was a bit undersized so i never wear them but at least ive got them lol


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

anabolik said:


> I pity the people who still feel they need to have a certain logo on their clothing to feel socially accepted. I grew out of that once I left school personally along with all my mates.
> 
> Do yourselves a favour and set yourself free of this brand bull**** and just find clothing that is comfortable and looks decent. You'll save a fvcking fortune too.


My mates took the **** out of me for spending 80 quid on a pair on jeans 2 years ago. They have been through about 10 pairs of 40 quid jeans that faded mine still look brand New.

I wear 40 quid nikes for work. Still going strong after 2 years

Would have have 1 good looking branded product (only certain brands) than keep buying cheap looking stuff


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I have to admit I disagree with some of the comments on here about originals and fakes.

When it comes to shoes I'd always rather pay a lot more money and buy the real thing then some fakes. Reason being, and its personal experience, is that cheap trainers eventually cause other trouble to joints etc.

I used to play basketball everyday,hours on end and always had a decent pair of trainers. I was bought some crappy fakes once and after a week I started getting bad pains in my knees.

Now if you buy said trainers just to walk in,then fakes or originals make no difference. But if you buy trainers to use them for intended use then I'd recommend paying for the real thing.

In fact,trainers are the only item of clothing that I dont mind spending good money on,especially as they are the point of contact between yourself and the floor.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

"buy cheap buy twice"


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> "buy cheap buy twice"


isnt that supposed to rhyme somewhere


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

anabolik said:


> I pity the people who still feel they need to have a certain logo on their clothing to feel socially accepted. I grew out of that once I left school personally along with all my mates.
> 
> Do yourselves a favour and set yourself free of this brand bull**** and just find clothing that is comfortable and looks decent. You'll save a fvcking fortune too.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> ive bought and sold replica clothing, it does look identical, difference is it doesnt last like the real product would
> 
> air max being one of the better examples, replica will last a matter of months if ya lucky, real ones will last a good couple of year easily
> 
> ...


But I bet your 2 year old "real" air maxes don't look as box fresh as the 4 pairs of fakes I have, mine get 1/4 the use of yours as I have 4 pairs, all for the same price!

All if them are all nice and sparkly still


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I need good quality, I have flat feet and often pay £50+ for just insoles. I can't imagine that they will be any good to use for sport or running


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I wear air max as my running trainers, wudnt wear them for awt else


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I use addidas stability 4 at the moment for running.


----------



## youngcal (Dec 5, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> Www.ignike.com
> 
> They have everything on there mate, it's a dodgy western union transfer of funds but the woman is legit.
> 
> I've got raybans, uggs, trainers, polo track suits... Made about £500 selling it to people around my way, no complaints


I'm confused mate! So are the prices in dollars so it costs like half of that in British money? The site definitely legit cuz them Prada trainers look very tempting


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> "buy cheap buy twice"





Fatstuff said:


> isnt that supposed to rhyme somewhere


Buy cheap buy TWICE but bwoy mek sure you finish dat RICE n peas!!

Happy now?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Buy cheap buy TWICE but bwoy mek sure you finish dat RICE n peas!!
> 
> Happy now?


hahaha lol, i thought it was 'buy nice or buy twice' but i like ur version better:lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

youngcal said:


> I'm confused mate! So are the prices in dollars so it costs like half of that in British money? The site definitely legit cuz them Prada trainers look very tempting


Yes all prices are US dollar, not sure of exchange rate at the mo but I think it's about 60% of prices shown...


----------



## youngcal (Dec 5, 2012)

You ordered of there before then yeah? It says prices include postage an there's loads a different contact details dn wanna get mugged off as it wont be my account they get in to


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

youngcal said:


> I'm confused mate! So are the prices in dollars so it costs like half of that in British money? The site definitely legit cuz them Prada trainers look very tempting


If it's in $.. you might want to make sure the shoes are in UK sizes or USA sizes as well.. a USA size 10 is a UK size 9.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

best place for fake gear is dhgate.com

sellers dont get the money till you recieve your goods and confirm it,


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

youngcal said:


> You ordered of there before then yeah? It says prices include postage an there's loads a different contact details dn wanna get mugged off as it wont be my account they get in to


Yes 3 times, all delivered within 2 weeks. You can track it via EMS.

Postage is $15 whatever you order so best to get a few bits to lessen the blow...


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Juice Junky said:


> I'd much rather wear the real thing . However I've seen several pairs of 'fakes' and they look identicle to the 'real' ones.
> 
> That's why I'm asking if they last, because with a pair of air max's you are paying for the brand , so if there fake they could be made in exactly the same way as the real ones just there not 'real nikes'


show me a pair of AM90s or AM1s that look 'real' - a true sneaker head will always spot fakes - the quality control on them will be sh!te and they always fvck something up, with 90's you can always tell by the shape of the toe box, the air unit, the soles and the eyelets.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

But who grabs your foot for a close up when you walking down the street in your new sneaks


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> But I bet your 2 year old "real" air maxes don't look as box fresh as the 4 pairs of fakes I have, mine get 1/4 the use of yours as I have 4 pairs, all for the same price!
> 
> All if them are all nice and sparkly still


who says hes got one pair. dont be stinge just shell out for the real deal - i assure you i can look at your maxs in person and tell you theyre fake.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> But who grabs your foot for a close up when you walking down the street in your new sneaks


me.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

anabolik said:


> I pity the people who still feel they need to have a certain logo on their clothing to feel socially accepted. I grew out of that once I left school personally along with all my mates.
> 
> Do yourselves a favour and set yourself free of this brand bull**** and just find clothing that is comfortable and looks decent. You'll save a fvcking fortune too.


go to bed.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

harryalmighty said:


> who says hes got one pair. dont be stinge just shell out for the real deal - i assure you i can look at your maxs in person and tell you theyre fake.


I've had the real deal in the past, can honestly say I wouldn't know the difference.

However if you google "how to spot fake air max" mine tick all the boxes :lol:


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

i bought a couple pairs of fake nikes a few years ago and never again.... you can tell by looking at them, but they are no where near as comfortable as the originals and fall apart pretty fast...

my advice is to go to a designer outlet village that has a nike shop, you can get air max bw's etc for about £50 notes a pair.


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

harryalmighty said:


> show me a pair of AM90s or AM1s that look 'real' - a true sneaker head will always spot fakes - the quality control on them will be sh!te and they always fvck something up, with 90's you can always tell by the shape of the toe box, the air unit, the soles and the eyelets.


Im not a true sneaker head hahah, all i want is a cheap pair of airmax's for chilling in , not planning on running in them

Also all the fake 90's ive seen you could hardly tell the difference, i even compared them to my 'real' ones


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

HodgesoN said:


> go to bed.


Go fvck yourself


----------

